# things to sell



## SoapySandie (Jul 18, 2012)

Are we allowed to sell & buy furniture etc.. on this forum?We have a few good quality bits & pieces we´d like to sell on.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

SoapySandie said:


> Are we allowed to sell & buy furniture etc.. on this forum?We have a few good quality bits & pieces we´d like to sell on.


you can advertise things for sale in the Classifieds section if you upgrade to Premium Membership Premium Subscription | Expat Forum

but you mustn't advertise in the discussion foums at all


----------

